# 5.1 with a mic?



## SK-1 (Oct 29, 2014)

Problem...Using cans or even ear-buds, my ears will itch and sweat to the point I cant wear them anymore in less than a hour or so of use. Its very irritating, literally. I need a remedy. 

Can I use my 5.1 PC speakers and an external noise cancelling mic? Any other ideas or advice is appreciated.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 29, 2014)

I play that way and I don't use anything fancy. In fact I use a desk mic that came with my Mom's old Dell. I just use PTT of course.


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks INSTG8R....and my ears thank you. I was hoping it would be feasible.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 30, 2014)

You can always get custom molded earbuds.  You have to go someplace to get the mold taken but with a custom fit, molded exactly to your ear, you shouldn't even feel them.  They should also do a better job of blocking ambient noise.

http://www.earsound.com/


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 30, 2014)

This freaks me out a little... My ears are so damn sensitive.
Oh and long time no chat. Nice to see you around.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks dude.  Yeah, kinda like a massive wet willy in your ear, but it might be worth it.

For people not familiar with that ancient bit of American slang . . .


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 30, 2014)

SK-1 said:


> Problem...Using cans or even ear-buds, my ears will itch and sweat to the point I cant wear them anymore in less than a hour or so of use. Its very irritating, literally. I need a remedy.
> 
> Can I use my 5.1 PC speakers and an external noise cancelling mic? Any other ideas or advice is appreciated.



what kind of cans are they? just curious.

you can order ear impression kits over the internet.


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 30, 2014)

The last ones are my sennheiser hd 280 pro. I can stand about an hour _if_ Im lucky. I love em too but its torture.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 30, 2014)

SK-1 said:


> The last ones are my sennheiser hd 280 pro. I can stand about an hour _if_ Im lucky. I love em too but its torture.



that explains it.

buy a headphone like the AKG K612 Pro, Sennheiser HD598 or Philips Fidelio X1/X2 and you won't have that problem. Sennheiser HD280 Pro isolates well due it's closed back design, pleather ear pads and insane clamping force but it's not a headphone for comfort lol


----------



## AsRock (Oct 30, 2014)

I have never had the issue with the Logitech mic's mid or higher end.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 30, 2014)

Nothing special at all. Actually it's a pretty great mic TBH. Been around since the PIII 666Mhz Dell it came with.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 30, 2014)

I use this as a MIC... built in Wolfson ADC lol... automatic hardwre volume leveling, works out of the box... I works so damn good actually.

It is actually a nokia AD-83 headset... with changed USB cable(one can use a converting cable too)


----------



## THE_EGG (Oct 30, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> that explains it.
> 
> buy a headphone like the AKG K612 Pro, Sennheiser HD598 or Philips Fidelio X1/X2 and you won't have that problem. Sennheiser HD280 Pro isolates well due it's closed back design, pleather ear pads and insane clamping force but it's not a headphone for comfort lol


+1 for the HD598 headphones.

Otherwise yes a desktop microphone works well with ptt. You could also try a lavalier type microphone. I use a lavalier sometimes just because I find it doesn't pick up keyboard noises and such.

Also 1500th post


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 30, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> it's not a headphone for comfort lol



It just depends on the size of your head... have you ever ordered a cowboy hat? Headphones unfortunately are not meant for all people... especially Closed Beyers DT-770 like are not meant for large head owners , It is actually a very intimate question what fits you most. Buying headphones on the blind without trying them on is like taking a bride without ever seeing her naked in bed .

Actually with mobile phones is the same.... none of them are ambidextrous... they are not meant for lefties, noise canceling, proximity sensor locations and MIC holes are designed for right hand use...


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 30, 2014)

Ferrum Master said:


> It just depends on the size of your head... have you ever ordered a cowboy hat? Headphones unfortunately are not meant for all people... especially Closed Beyers DT-770 like are not meant for large head owners , It is actually a very intimate question what fits you most. Buying headphones on the blind without trying them on is like taking a bride without ever seeing her naked in bed .
> 
> Actually with mobile phones is the same.... none of them are ambidextrous... they are not meant for lefties, noise canceling, proximity sensor locations and MIC holes are designed for right hand use...



look at my system specs. I have more money invested in audio than anybody on this forum lol

also

http://www.generalnonsense.net/showpost.php?p=179329&postcount=78


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 30, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> I have more money invested in audio than anybody on this forum lol



My condolences . At least you didn't throw it out on booze and women... spending money in elite audio equipment often is a form of investment, they seldom become that much cheaper.

I make my own equipment... So far I've deduced... that most expensive ain't the best usually... each music genre, based on time it was created(studio) and audio producer and many other facts make pretty much funny things, the damn thing does not sound as it should...(as they made the album also on crap) So I use various my own hand build stuff depending on my mood.

So i guess my limiting factor is time... and really good spare parts are quite tough to get sometimes...

But still it does not change our biological limiting factors, that actually are very important... SIZE MATTERS


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 30, 2014)

SK-1, you should be able to use just about any mic connected to your sound card input.  You shouldn't need noise cancelling, if you're worried about feedback, the card/software should take care of that... up to a limit.

I personally don't like headphones unless absolutely necessary (like gym and work).  With exception of a pair of noise canceling headphones for yardwork, plane or car ride,  the only headphones I use are "Vertical in the ear", (they are NOT plugs) like these:






These let you hear just about everything around you and sit loosely in your ears with space to breathe.


----------

